# First Trip to Lake Lila and Wills Creek



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Headed down Saturday morning to fish lake lila and gonna nite fish wills creek in that area. I hear alot of good things about wills creek on here and i was hoping to get some helpful input to make my a hour drive down worthwhile. thanks.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The catfish are hitting good!! This weekend there will be a lot of people around that area catfishing, so finding a spot will be tougher.. the shovels are hitting bluegill and chubs ( I can show you a spot nearby to get some) The lake itself has a lot of algea in the shallow (tentsite) end, so if you fish it, bring heavy gear... watch for the guy with a "cold one" in his hand on a golf cart w/ fish stickers on it!! Hope to see you this weekend!!


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

First trip was a huge success, i fished sun up to sundown and ended up with 25 Lg mouth and bout 50 crappie. 8 of the 25 were 2.5 to 4lb range and the rest were 12 -14". Got a nice 16" crappie and lost one that was much bigger..... The lake is pretty much one Giant Weed bed, but the bass seem to thrive in it. Everyone i meet down there was great and appeared to be having a good time... Especially I_WALL_I. Next time when i don't have to drive back home ill have a cold one with ya.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

It was a hot weekend!! Got to fish Monday for 3 hours, got 5 bass, 22 crappie, some small perch and bluegill... all on twisters, pink/ white was the hot color for crappie, the bass took clear/glitter. Buddy of mine took one last week that was around 7 lb that he's mounting. Gonna hit it tonight after work.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

My family and i had a trailer on Lila for about 4 years. Used to have a blast catchin crappie and bass and the occasional lil flathead. Caught a 10 lbs channel on sun ripened crawlers in the pond just past the point one night back in '92. Miss that place


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Lipripper!! Come back out and check it out!! The fishing is good, there's always a fire going! This holiday weekend we had fireworks, horseshoe tourney, karaoke on 2 nights, a golf cart parade, etc... it only costs 550 a season ( 6 months) and you can leave your camper there over the winter. Feel free to PM!!!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ill def come back out this season, my daughter will love it down there. Sounds like they do alot more then they used too


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

[QUOTE the occasional lil flathead[/QUOTE] We got some last year up to 45#, Wills Creek next door to it has been giving up some good shovels and channels...:B The place is a lot nicer now than in the 80's. I came home on leave from overseas 3 times that decade and it was pretty wild.. alot of the campers help take care it, we don't allow fighting, yelling, etc. We DO still have a good time!!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea it was pretty wild @ times back then...Whats your camping rates? Can we still pitch a tent on the bank?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

$20 a night or 550 a year.. you can tent right on the water, but there is a lot of moss at that end of the lake. I have a 24' guest building for people who are visiting, any OGFer who wants a tour and doesn't want to drive home same day is welcome to stay. Went out for 6 hours the last 2 days, got over 80 crappie, bunch of bluegill ( catfish bait), perch and 8 bass.... Good times!! We have a lot of eagles in the area, nothing beats seeing them dive down and snatch a fish!!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

You will be seeing me soon


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Send PM if you want to stay the night, sometimes the kids have "dibs", coupla days notice is fine!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

No prob! Will do


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out for 2 1/2 hrs in the heat of the day yesterday looking for crappie. Ended up with 31, 2 bass, and 1 bluegill... all were caught on 1/16 oz. twisters, chart. was the hot color. The crappie were deep, seemed to be relating to wood.. Couldn,t find any big ones, switched to a 2" Big Joshy swimbait ( thanks SHROOMHUNTER) on one of my trolling poles, BAM, feisty almost 2 lb bass, always fun on an ultralite!! Saw the eagle working the lake, always a cool sight. Went back down to the lake on the golfcart after dark armed with a rubber frog to work the moss, had 3 hits, got 1 nice fat bass! one of the hits was a toad, I'll be after him again!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Them Joshy baits seem to catch about anything that swims, glad you gave it a try. Have you been to the Fork or Piedmont lately?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

OK I Wall I, you've got me interested. Just where is lake Lila?


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

just outside newcomerstown. Use google maps and type in lake lila ohio.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

That's funny I would see apost about lake lila my wifes grandpa runs the place. Used to do a lot of fishin down there years ago..haven't been down there for awhile.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey deadbetty!! Just talked to Curly a little bit ago!! He's gone until Thursday, so we campers take money for people to fish... its getting tough to fish from shore, but w/ a boat its great. Come back down!!


----------



## nctfishman (May 16, 2012)

Lake Lila is good fishing me an I Wall I will be there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey NCT!! Fletch and I are cattin' tonight!! If you're out, make sure you get down to the water!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went out Tues night for shovel on the lake, ended up with 2 smaller 8-10 lb'ers, also got a snapper.. all caught on bluegill. Went out in the boat Weds for 4 hours, got over 50 crappie, most being smaller, a few bass, bluegill, and a perch! All caught trolling, deeper water was the key. Hot color was blue/white tubes.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was told by a buddy this past weekend that downstream from the dam of Wills Creek Reservoir, there is some VERY deep water in the Creek. He said 17-19 ft. Is this true. He also said the Largemouth fishing in this area downstream from the dam is amazing. Any truth to this?

Also, Anyone fish the Conesville ponds that are owned by AEP that are near Wills Creek Reservior? I heard there are some dandy bass in there too?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Dre, there is deep water downstream from the dam... actually, bass fishing above the dam is good, too. The area upstream is shallower, and harder to navigate, but the fishing is good for bass, crappie, and CATFISH. The area near lake lila is way upstream from the dam between Plainfield and Salt Fork. The Conesville area has some great bass fishing, but, like AEP, the better holes require some "hoofin".


----------



## yousoldout (Jun 19, 2012)

lake lila...i have such fond memories of the place. i havent been there in 30 years (and im in my mid 30s). been trollin' the net and im happy to know its still around. whats it cost to camp there for a couple days? i'd like to come back sometime this summer for a weekend with a tent and cooler full of pabst just like my grandpa used to do.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

20 bucks a night for a lot with water/elec.... campsites on the water, but the tent end is hard to fish from in front of the tents because of the moss. Easy to fish from a small boat, send PM for more info!! Got a coupla small bass on a frog after the rain went thru last night, off tommorrow, should have time to get a sunburn!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

OH, WELCOME to OGF, yousoldout!!


----------



## yousoldout (Jun 19, 2012)

I_WALL_I said:


> OH, WELCOME to OGF, yousoldout!!


thank you! tried to send a pm said i needed 5 posts to send a pm


----------



## nctfishman (May 16, 2012)

Lol maybe that's why I can't pm 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey yousoldout and Nct, post a few more SO YOU CAN PM!! Went out in that stupid heat yesterday for 1 1/2 hours, caught 13 crappie, all smaller, 3 bg, and 1 bass. Trolling twisters, deeper water- hot color was red (my sunburn).... had to go get some frosty beverages!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out at dark last night to hit topwater, got 1 bass on 3 hits on a buzzbait... watched NCTfishman getting his catfish gear set, don't know how he did... going catfishing tonight, using bluegill for bait. Anybody going out??


----------



## nctfishman (May 16, 2012)

Well let's go fishing sometime maybe put a tourni on from the lake for cat an be able to fish anywhere but check in at lake 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nctfishman (May 16, 2012)

We could do a cat tourni on Friday fish fry Sunday or sum thing lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Was talking to a few bassers about an Open, would love for you to get Schryock out here for it!! The bass have been hitting good right at/before/after dark on topwaters... the fish the last few weeks have been larger, just not as many.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Went down to Lila this past weekend and picked out a couple lots for my trailer..can't wait till next season so I will probably be parking it before labor day...looking forward to meeting all my new neighbors and doing some fishing..also got me a smaller boat to keep down there!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

fishFEARme, was that you with Curly looking at lots? We are right below the pavillion, our guest building has a Marine flag on it. Stop and say hi!! Got a coupla shovels Tues night on bluegill, bass and crappie have been hittin good.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep that was me and my wife..we settled on lots 160 and 161 I believe(across from Marsh's place).So I won't be far from you. I will definitely say hi. And enjoy a beverage with you.lol


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Fishing has started to pick up again, got 4 bass at dark RIPPIN a spinnerbait near shore, had my 3 grandaughters out for crappie yesterday, got a few small ones... The best part for the kids was watching an adult eagle flying over the lake for a few minutes, then diving and picking a fish out of the water... he landed in a tree 50 yards from the lake and snacked!!! Kids thought that was as cool as driving a golf cart!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Bass are on fire!! Got 5 in 6 hits lastnight right before dark... all hit a BLACK spinnerbait (my fave color @ dark) ripped along the edge.. biggest was 18 inches, all released to be caught Sunday! Bass Tourney At 2 pm-6 pm, 10.00 entry fee. Feel free to take a trip to the lake and check it out, or come fish!! Points will be awarded as such- 5 fish max, 1 point per inch, all fish released immediately.. can be 1 or 2 man team, more of a fun thing than serious, prolly be some cold ones after the tourney,:B:B:B:B:B Hope to get a few boats out, feel free to PM for info.. also have a guest building in case anyone wants to stay and enjoy a fire. ( no charge)


----------

